# Avatar????



## surffix (8. Dezember 2002)

HI,

Also ich habe echt keine Ahnung, wo das eigentlich rein muss, dieser Thread. Bitte verschieben, wenn hier falsch.


Also auf der Seite von: http://www.mittelerde-portal.de/index.html

findet man diese Gehilfin Silwen.
Wie ist das gemacht wurden?

Wenn man auf ihr Bild klickt, beantwortet sie einem Fragen.

Wie kann man soetwas machen?


Gruß

Alex


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. Dezember 2002)

Ich würde mal sagen mit PHP oder ASP oder irgendeiner anderen serverseitigen Scriptsprache. Das Script sucht in der Datenbank dann nach bestimmten Begriffen und zeigt diese an.


----------



## surffix (8. Dezember 2002)

Achso...

Kennt jemand dazu ein Tutorial oder so?

Gruß

Alex


----------



## antihero (6. Januar 2003)

frag mal im PHP & ASP Forum nach... Die Gehilfin (so wie sie auf deiner Seite ist) sollte eigentlich nicht sehr schwierig zu realisieren sein... Eine Datenbank welche Stichwörter und dazugehörige Links bzw. Beschreibungen enthält...

Du suchst dann einfach den Datensatz heraus, der auf den eingegebenen Begriff zutrifft aus der Datenbank heraus...
mit PHP einfach zu realisieren... frag im entsprechenden Forum nach.

Erst dachte ich das handelt sich dabei um nen chatbot... diese sind dann schon schwieriger zu realisieren... wenn sie was taugen... 

antihero


----------

